# Magia por categorías > Mentalismo >  Libros de Mentalismo

## Calysto

Hola a tod@s, queria plantear una cuestion, para todos los amantes de la magia, y en especial, del mentalismo, quisiera saber si, ademas de "Los Trece Escalones Del Mentalismo", alguien conoce otras bibliografias sobre el Tema, y la calidad y nivel, sobre los contenidos, ¿Cuales recomendais?, Venga, un saludo!!  :twisted:

----------


## Calysto

¿Nadie sabe nada?, puff!, en fin, pues nada, seguire esperando, gracias... :roll:

----------


## dmonells

En castellano tienes "EFECTOS DE MENTALISMO" de Magik Kim de editorial Marré. Para más información http://www.dirac.es/misdirection/libros/kim.htm

Saludos.

----------


## zhoraida

"Efectos de mentalismo"........ bueno no está mal pero le falta mucho. Pocos efectos y poca presentacion y teoria
En el "aquelarre" vienen muchos efectos y presentaciones de todo tipo. 
Un saludo

----------


## Manolo Talman

En español no hay mucho, pero recomendable:
La magia de anemman 1, 2 y 3 publicados por Marko
Notas de conferencia de Jose Luis Ballesteros
Notas de conferencia de Anthony Blake
Notas de conferencia del Profesor Rochy
Repertorio Mental de Marko
E acto de telepatia de houdini publicado por Enigma
Los cuadernos de El magico mundo de las cartas ESP de el drac magic(3 volumenes)
nº 30 de los cuadernos magicos del drac magic dedicado a larri becker
Notas de conferencia de Max Maven año 1993 

y poco mas... creo que os he puesto casi todo lo que hay en español  :Smile1:

----------


## ignoto

Manolo Talman, MiguelAjo, Dani Monells,...

Menudo nivelazo está cogiendo este foro, señores.

----------


## zimurk

Hola colegas Mag@s.
Creo que ya te recomendaron bastante material para que te entretengas un rato, yo te quiero recomendar, para cuando quieres preperar una rutina fuerte, un libro que no tiene explicaciones de juegos, pero si muchisimo matereial sobre todo lo relacionado a predicciones, mentalismo, clarividencia, espiritismo y  todas esas cosas. Esta muy bueno para sacar ideas, historias, relatos, palabras, etc.
el libro se llama LOS PODERES DE LA MENTE el autor es un tal SIMEONS EDMUNDS, si te interesa esta rama de la magia te recomiendo que le des un vistazo ya que te puede enriquecer en el tema.

----------


## roldan

bueno amigo de motril yo soy novato en el foro y como de costumbre  cuando llego a un sitio nuevo lo que pretendo es empaparme del para despues opinar no desesperes y sigue buscando y si te sirve de algo te dire que lo mejor que  he encontrado en cuanto a mentalismo es una publicacion de a.florensa casasus n16 lecciones de ilusionismo mentalismo lecciones 52a56

----------


## buena_magia

:Smile1:  Pus no se ustedes pero mi manera de hacer la adivinacion se llama intuicion que consiste en un metodo basado en el universo y en nuestro creador dios.
Si alguien como un moderador no cre lo que digo o piensa no nomas estoy escribiendo chatarra pues solo contactenme mi correo es emmanuel_tecate_xx@msn.com.
 8-) 


La intuicion si es mentalismo. 8-) .

Pos. Si alguien quiere saber este metodo pues contactenme y tratare de ayudar  :Smile1:

----------


## ignoto

Este es un foro de magia.
Existen quichicientos foros para todo lo demás, desde sexadores de pollos anónimos hasta místicos sin ojeras.

Por favor, ahórranos la cháchara mistico-religiosa. Este no es lugar.

----------


## NRS

Buena-Magia, aquí en España tenemos un refrán que dice "Fíate de la Virgen y no corras", _mutatis mutandi_ yo te diría algo así como que "fíate de la intuición y no corras": fíate de la intuición y cuando vayas a hacer un viaje no consultes los horarios de ida y vuelta del tren o avión: intúyelos; si juegas a la lotería, no mires los resultados: si intuyes que has acertado ve directamente a cobrar y si intuyes que no, pues no vayas; cuando pagues en una tienda no preguntes el precio: intúyelo y paga directamente; y cuando cruces la calle cierra los ojos e intuye si vienen coches o no y su velocidad. Yo como soy menos intuitivo seguiré consultando horarios, consultando resultados de sorteos, mirando bien lo que pago, y mirando a izquierda y derecha antes de cruzar la calle. 
De todos modos, si quieres seguir comentando algo de esto por favor NO me escribas un e-mail, dímelo telepáticamente. 
Andrés.

----------


## Neither

Parece que hoy estamos en plan borde, ehh!! en fin...

NRS, una pregunta personal, eres creyente :Confused:  (cualquier religión)

----------


## ignoto

No es cuestión de creer o no creer.
Si alguien le hubiera dado por hablar de tunning, cocina o moda le hubiera respondido exactamente igual.
Quizás con mas acritud puesto que en este caso parece tratarse de una confusión (no lo creo, pero hay que dar el beneficio de la duda) y no de un offtopic.
En todo caso, este es un foro de magia. Aquí se habla de magia y temas relacionados.
Podemos irnos por las ramas, siempre que no saquemos las cosas de quicio.
Lo que no es de recibo es pretender aprender magia para después engañar a la gente con pretendidos poderes místicos.
No digo que este sea el caso pero, por si alguien no se acuerda, la fraternidad mágica lleva mas de un siglo enfrentándose a esa gente.
Ellos llevan bastante mas tiempo intentando utilizar nuestros secretos para su provecho personal, a costa de la ingenuidad de los profanos.
Mi esposa es profesora de religión y hace poco comenté este topic con ella y con un teólogo con el que tomábamos café.
No hay que confundir la religión (algo que merece un respeto, se comparta o no) con la superstición. Un comportamiento poco ético que se agrava cuando se utilizan técnicas mágicas para aumentar el efecto esotérico.
Mientras el administrador no opine lo contrario, pienso seguir oponiéndome a esa actitud.

----------


## Neither

Opino que un buen mentalista debe de tener como mínimo una idea de lo que se considera paranormal, ya que lo que trata de enseñar en su efecto, es paranormal. 
Nuestro mejor mentalista Anhony Blake, hace unos dias hizo una reflexión en la televisión sobre la creencia, muy relaccionada con el mentalismo, ya que lo comento despues de su efecto. Dijo:
Crees en el mas allá?, sabes si hay vida después de la muerte?, evidentemente son dudas que nadie puede responder..., si piensas que hay algo eres creyente, porque crees en algo que no ves!!!, si nunca te lo has planteado reflexiona.
No se trata de desviar ningun tema, se trata de hacer la mezcla para un buen efecto. Qué es la magia?? el arte de ilusionar,no... pues de eso se trata. Como dije anteriormente, hay que saber diferenciar el mentalismo de el esoterismo.
Pero... de donde viene el mentalismo :Confused:  no nos olvidemos que el mentalismo no es de ahora, ya no llega de hace siglos, y los que nos considemos ilusionistas, lo único que hemos hecho es, observar a los timadores que dicen tener poderes y aplicarles nuestros conocimientos.
Nadie habla de engañar, sino reforzar.
Creo que es lo que se ha tratado desde un principio en este comentario!!!

----------


## Neither

Y SOBRE TODO SIN DESPRESTIGIAR A NADIE.

----------


## Manel Vicenç

Bueno, bueno... esto se está iendo por otros derroteros... interesantes, por supuesto, pero quizas mejor abrir un ilo nuevo.

En cuanto al post original, en el que se preguntaba por libros de mentalismo en español, que os parece los tres volúmenes Akelarre, de la editorial marre :Confused:

----------


## ignoto

Los libros Aquelarre son...
Esto es un problema.
En la comunidad mágica (por lo menos entre los magos de Valencia) se sabe lo que tuvo que ver Isasi con ello pero...

Son muy recomendables para un mentalista.

----------


## Manel Vicenç

Pero hombre ignoto, no nos dejes a medias  :shock:  ... es que hay una leyenda negra alrededor de estos libros?

----------


## ignoto

No es eso. Se trata de que su origen es un tanto... original.
No tiene nada que ver con su calidad.
Si ya tienes el Corinda, valen la pena.
Aunque sea porque son de lo poco que hay en castellano sobre mentalismo.

----------


## buena_magia

Ignoto que no el Corinda es solo en ingles :Confused:  :?:

----------


## NRS

> Parece que hoy estamos en plan borde, ehh!! en fin...
> 
> NRS, una pregunta personal, eres creyente (cualquier religión)


Neither, te respondo con el artículo 16.2 de la Constitución Española: 
"Nadie podrá ser obligado a declarar sobre su ideología, religión o creencias".
No creo que tu pregunta sea de recibo en este foro. 
Por lo demás, estoy de acuerdo con Ignoto. 
Andrés.

----------


## Neither

No te preocupes NRS ya no me interesa, lo pregunte por tus respuestas.

No hablo de ningun articulo, ya veo que os poneis en plan tontin y sabelotodo pero yo por lo menos no impongo mis opinions sobre los demas...

Espero que esto no siga así porque empiezo a pensar que esto está monopolizado...

Una verdadera pena!!! menos constitución y mas moral humanitaria y HUMILDAD.

----------


## Daniel Quiles

> Ignoto que no el Corinda es solo en ingles :?:





No, el corinda esta tambein en castellano, en las tiendas de magia puedes encontrarlo. En este caso en www.tiendamagia.com

----------


## pujoman

Hola  atodos una pregunta, yo tengo el libro de Corinda pero me gustaria saber que tipo de efectos sale en el libro de aquelarre o si alguien sabe de donde puedo sacar el indice del libro estaria bien. 

Saludos y gracias

----------


## joaquin

Tenés el libro "Magia mental" http://www.magia.com.ar/index.php?w=...ils&itemId=133

Notas de conferencia de Max Maven http://www.magia.com.ar/index.php?w=...ils&itemId=157

Repertorio Mental http://www.magia.com.ar/index.php?w=...ils&itemId=173

Esto no es un libro si no un material para mentalistas (carisimo) $2700 que se llama "Dispositivo electrónico intraauricular para mentalismo" http://www.magia.com.ar/index.php?w=...ls&itemId=2136

P.D: si los links no andan (porque a veces pasa) esto podés encontrarlo en www.bazardemagia.com.ar

----------


## 46u5t1n

Siento poner este post tan desubicado, pero es que conozco el mentalismo porque estuve metido en él un año enteretito. Tras muchas investigaciones, conjeturas, experimentos y demás os puedo decir que EL MENTALISMO NO EXISTE como tal, sino como una ciencia con truco, como siempre hemos visto aquí.
Al decir mentalismo me refiero a todas las kinesis (telekinesia, acuakinesia, pyrokinesia y demás ramas que os inventeis con la coletilla esa).
si alquien quiere debatir este tema, que me añada a su messenger, [agustinruizlinares(algarroba)hotmail.com]

----------


## magojavi

Hola, y en libros de mentalismo, conozco los 13 escalones del mentalismo, de Corinda, es muy completo, lo recomiendo sin duda.

----------


## Ayy

yo solo conozco los 13 escalones del mentalismo, y lo recomiendo, a mi me parecio bastante bueno... y nada mas.. porque leer en ingles... jajaja

----------


## Reonaru

Tanto el libro de Corinda como los otros son exelente material, es como recomendar el libro de Kaplan, a mi personalmente me gusta el mentalismo impromptu, facil de digerir y con un toque de humor (no mucho por que si no pierde lo mistico), para esto a quin siempre recomiendo encarecidamente es a Phil Goldstein (Max Maven), con sus cuadernillos "The Yellow, red,Green, Violet,Blue Book of mentalism" se las come TODAS....os recomiendo que por favor no dejen pasar esto, ya que consigues efectos de mentalismo con naipes, con monedas, con TODO...saludos

----------


## pros78

Hola a todos.

  Me gustaría aportar mi granito de arena al foro comentando que me ha sido de gran ayuda leer el primer volumen del Aquelarre.
  Después he vuelto a releer los Trece Escalones de Corinda y le he sacado mas provecho que la primera vez que lo leí.
  Animo a todo los novatos, como yo, a leer libros antes de comprar cualquier gimmick que nos entra por los ojos y a sacar nuestras propias conclusiones.
  Dentro de unos días pediré el segundo volumen del Aquelarre pero antes quiero terminar el cuadernillo que estoy haciendo, de los efectos que he aprendido para poder perfeccionarlos y acceder a ellos más fácilmente.

  Saludos a todos

----------


## logos

Pros78, me interesa saber el origen de los efectos que aparecen en Aquelarre. Lamentablemente no los poseo, pero me han dicho que proceden de la revista Magick de Bascom Jones. ¿El tomo que posees señala en su introducción la procedencia del material?.

----------


## pros78

Hola Logos 
en el indice solo aparece el nombre del autor y el nombre del efecto no dice nada de la procedencia

----------

